# spring gloves!



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rome has a pretty nice neoprene one called the Love Glove.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I like the Dakine Vipers. Not much for insulation and are more of a pipe oriented glove as they have a grippy silicone infused onto the palms and fingers. They're also great for driving on cold days as you maintain a lot of dexterity in your hands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

yea i was takin a look at the love glove that rome has and it looks good, specially since they come with a pair of gloves, it looks funky, the design and all, but if it's comfortable then idc. any1 have any first-hand info on it?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Rome, Level, Celtek, Dakine, they all make good gloves.


----------

